# Paste Wax Recipes?



## ADrapper (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi,

I am new to the game of DIY finishes but want to make a start. I have been looking at Paste Wax Recipes, and there are many, but little in the way of guidance… i.e. what wax and what oil is best for… well what?

Turpentine, boiled linseed oil and beeswax sounds good, but so does just olive oil and beeswax, or walnut oil or…

Does anyone have any general advice on why one wax or another oil and well other ingredients are good for this or that?

Then you even get the qualities. What and why. I am sure there is someone out there who has a blog post or paper on this that is a little better than "see what you like?" or "My favourite is…"

Thanks.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

For cutting boards, I mix 4 parts mineral oil to one part beeswax, then add a little orange oil for scent. I give a small container of it to anyone that buys a cutting board from me.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Here are a few options. I've made the soft wax, but not the others yet.

Link


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

What is the application? Only place for a nondrying wax and/or oil finish is something where utensils are use, such as a cutting board or salad bowl. I suppose a shelf trinket that isnt handled, but even then it has to be renewed.


----------



## ADrapper (Jul 24, 2018)

> What is the application? Only place for a nondrying wax and/or oil finish is something where utensils are use, such as a cutting board or salad bowl. I suppose a shelf trinket that isnt handled, but even then it has to be renewed.
> 
> - OSU55


Hi OSU55,

At the moment I am thinking about the finish I will use on a new European Oak coffee table. I am wanting a finish that will bring out the fantastic wood, with not too much darkening. For practical purposes, I would use a poly varnish so it was safe for hot coffee cups etc, but I do not want to hide too much of the grain.

Thanks.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If using poly do not put any wax under it or oil on top of it. There is no need for blo under oil based poly, the poly creates chatoyance on its own. Read about oils, blo, poly here. I use dye to color. I discuss mixing it into the poly in the blog, or the wood can be dyed directly. Just use a paste wax on the cured poly if you want, no need for a special concoction. You can see some examples in my projects.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I use "paste wax" (a combination of boiled linseed oil, turpentine and beeswax) for my handtool handles or things that I want really smooth, as well as renewable. I really enjoy the feel of a saw handle or chisel handle that has paste wax on it. It's easy to polish it or wipe on some more if it gets old/worn. Anything like furniture I'll use lacquer or poly on. Also, paste wax doesn't do all that well if you get water on the wood…


----------

